# Living a lie?



## FebStars (Jun 29, 2009)

hi,

Sorry, we decided to talk to professionals about this issue considering people can be very unprofessional on these forums.

Forum mods can lock or delete this post if they like.


----------



## FebStars (Jun 29, 2009)

Sorry, thanks toolate, Ted and Cody for your responses.


----------



## sally702 (Mar 25, 2010)

k


----------



## cody5 (Sep 2, 2009)

Best of luck.


----------



## toolate (Sep 22, 2009)

Good luck.


----------

